# Forgot Vista Logon Password - How do I get past it?



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have laptop given to me by my sister. It belonged to a friend of a friend of hers and wasnt working when I got it as they had spilt a drink in it. Ive had it apart, given it the alcohol treatments and dried if for 4 weeks and now its working again. The laptop is mine now and I need to get past the password logon screens.

Can anyone give me a step by step guide on how to do this? O/S is Vista Home premium.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

i suggest taking it to a computer shop where they will wipe the HD and reload the operating system. here in the US that should be $50 to $75 dollars


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm fairly ok at using computers so should be able to sort that out myself with a bit of guidance on how


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The step by step will be running a password program, I'm told Ophcrack works well.

http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't run Vista, but a quick surf found these sites that might interest you:

http://www.walkernews.net/2007/04/10/hack-windows-vista-logon-account-password/

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windowsvista/f/forgetvistapass.htm

Best of luck! :T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll give those a go and see how I get on. My current (old) lappy is a bit knackered. It has no screen and is connected to an old lcd monitor, no battery and its fan sounds like a prop plane so I'm fairly sure thats on its last legs lol.

If I have no luck with the new lappy, I'll get a vista disc and reinstall windows.


----------



## Croline (Nov 9, 2010)

You can use a program called *Windows Password Key *to bypass the password.This product is very good to help you bypass.
1.You need to login a pc which can link to internet and download the software 

2.Prepare a blank CD/DVD or USB flash drive,and install the program to that pc

3.Run the program and burn to CD/DVD OR USB flash drive

4.Turn to your locked PC,insert the newly create CD or USB to your drive.Reboot the Computer
and then follow the instructions,it is very easy to use.

If you don't understand my steps,don't worry,you can go to the website to see how to use.

To bypass your lost password using this method just about a few minutes, and the CD/DVD or USB password reset disk can be used next time you or your friends have lost the password,it is very convenient.

At last,good luck to you!


----------



## happychris (Nov 10, 2010)

mandtra said:


> i suggest taking it to a computer shop where they will wipe the HD and reload the operating system. here in the US that should be $50 to $75 dollars


$50 is too dear.

You could create a password reset disk yourself.

There is plenty of windows password recovery software which could create password reset disk on the Internet.


----------



## happychris (Nov 10, 2010)

You could try the freeware *Ophcrack* or some shareware like *Windows Login Recovery*, *Windows Password Unlocker*, *Windows Password Reset* to create the disk.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I basically want to get into the admin account, remove the password, and take control of the PC making it my own. Before I go any further, let me stress, this is not to hack or crack someone else's machine. Its a laptop that wasnt working and I fixed. The owner got a new one bought by the person who broke this one and let me have it for next to nothing. Ive got it working but need to get past the passwords and like I say, make this machine my own now.

Having got that out of the way, will the recommended software allow me to do this? I'll give it a go this weekend so hopefully all should go well.

Cheers for the help guys


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Honestly, your best bet would be to wipe the drive and re-install the OS, if the person can't remember the basic password I would hate to see what they did to the OS (virus, malware, bloatware).

Start fresh and you will be much happier, it should have a windows certificate of authetification which you can use the key with any install of the same os.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, just dont have a windows disc to hand. I can get into the OS via a non admin account that they did have the password for. If a get a VHP disc, can I get do the re-install from a non admin account. I would prefer a brand new start really.


----------

